
Windows forced me to adopt Ubuntu, finally - sdiq
https://medium.com/@sdiq77/windows-forced-me-to-adopt-ubuntu-5b5cc2895357#.t87zzn1ns
======
Piskvorrr
Welcome aboard. For me, Vista was the last drop to realize that "but Windows
_is_ the easy way" was untrue. This Windows Nein seems like an experiment "how
far away can we push the users before they snap?"

~~~
sdiq
Thanks.

Incidentally, even though I have been using computers for many years before
that, the first laptop I ever owned came with Vista. Anyway, as it is now, I
seem to already love Linux. I would also need to re-familiarize myself with
the command line. Interestingly, when I first came across computers, we were
taught MS DOS, Word Perfect, Lotus 123 and DBase. This was in the late 90s and
Windows was already available. It is just too bad that I didn't continue
studying computers then and have to teach myself programming in my very late
30s, now.

